# Do you see what i see.



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Heavy duty glavanize steel. Freebe from work
















This is what i see









Plan to weld them and cut the angles with plasma cutter at my job. Good paint job or powder coated.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Other than weight, steel may be a bad idea to use on the water. Even with proper paint or powder coat it will eventually rust. If you do plan on using, you may be able to bolt a piece of starboard to the inside and out of the brackets eliminating the need for welding...


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

grind a good v-groove for the weld and grind the galv back an inch or two. you dont really need to cut it except to get the same look. make it and keep an eye on it and let us know how it goes. If you can weld why not just find some stainless plate and make one? or aluminum would be even better..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! After Hours2. I do understand the negative side of steel. But i said steel not knowing the type of alloy it is. I do know is made to resit outdoor enviorent including salt. This are use in cargo piers and the airport for some type of base for light poles. Is more a prototype i will make one out os ss. Clayton15 you are right all the way. Thanks for the advice. 

Happy Fathers Day!!!!!! to all microskiffers.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

welded, grinded, primed. Still need to make the plasma cut. 
















































grinder








some filler








I was epoxy priming the hull so decided to put a coat on it, Still need to do the plasma cut at my job.

















This is a freebe so is more a test project. Planning on making one out of ss or aluminium.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great man! .... Ive always wanted to learn how to weld so I could play with stuff like that ;D.. Nice


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Gatorgeist!!!! Never to late to learn. I am a self taught welder. Still need to learn tig. the welds came out heavy but i wanted good penetration and meat to grind.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i weld for a living..

looks like galvanized carbon steel to me...that thing will rust as soon as saltwater hits it..

why did you use stainless rods?? the rods were free too i guess...

theres no way in the world i would mount that junk iron to my boat and strap an outboard to it...

free is free, but unsafe is unsafe..

welding is not rocket science...but....gee wizz..

the jackplate you copied can be purchased for about 75 bucks..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont weld for a living i am just a hobbiest. Rods not free $20 a pound. Maybe you been welding for so long with 6013 and 7018 or mig that you dont know this a all metal rod that deposit ss in any type of metal, but you weld for a living so you know. About the piece learn to read "test piece". Dude you are just a HATER!!!! [smiley=bitchslap.gif]


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> i weld for a living..
> 
> looks like galvanized carbon steel to me...that thing will rust as soon as saltwater hits it..
> 
> ...


Dang Marsh, I'm a pipeline welder by trade and if a guy needs a little assistance then offer your support. No need to be a azz about it. I burn rods everyday, sometimes not in the best environment, but I still do not let my expertise overwhelm me. I'm sure you can still learn a thing or two....


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i apologize if i came off as an "azz"...

as far as the rods used...yes you can weld carbon steel with stainless, i am aware of that...i just simply asked why...

i guess i shouldve just left it alone..im certainly not a hater....good luck with the test...be sure and tether your motor to the boat..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=1-beer.gif]
SS rods just for the corrosion resistance.
Would take the advice on the motor tether.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

what the update on this?  How did the test run go?

As far as galvanized and saltwater go..... I built offshore rigs for 14 years, everything that wasn't going to be painted was hot dipped galvanized, from the boat landing to the vent boom tip.  I would worry about it.

The only thing I would have done differently would be to get some galvanizing  bars and use that to re-seal the exposed metal after it is welded.  Basically it's about 3/8 square bar made of zinc, you heat the piece lightly with a torch, you then rub the zinc bars onto the exposed area that your grinded.  While it is still hot you hit it with a steel bristled brush.  

Another alternative would be to use some cold galv paint.....http://www.polywater.com/typecg.html  Then prime it and paint it. 

Of course if you follow all these steps it would probably be cheaper to just buy one.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks GoldSpoonLA for all the info. The piece is already epoxy prime but the project is on hold for know. Still need to make the plasma cuts and painted black. The piece is more a prototype to make one of ss or aluminium. 

On another note. Ill be in la on december 13 to 18 on Port Surphul fly fishing for reds. Love louisiana great fisherie.


----------

